# Amazon mp3s



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe you already knew this, but Amazon lets you download individual songs from a good chunk of their CD collection in mp3 format for 89 to 99 cents. Useful if there is a soundtrack with only one or two songs you want.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

The downloads used to be free a few years ago, I guess they aren't anymore though.


----------

